# The Rules.



## Psionicist (Feb 15, 2002)

I just broke a rule I didn't even know existed, namely posting a picture of US president Bush. Where can I read about the rules on EN Boards?

I am posting this because I cannot find any rules on the EN World site, nor on the boards. I think every user should know of the rules. Apperantly, I don't, even while I've been here since 1999.

Thanks!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 15, 2002)

Remember the part where you clicked "I agree" and your password was sent to you?  That's where the terms are.

There may be another place where you can see it...


----------



## Umbran (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh, Psionicist.  Are you actually going to claim you'd never heard of the "no politics" rule?  Or that you honestly didn't think that joke pictures of a major political figure would not violate that rule?

In any event, when you registered, you were told, "The owners of EN World Messageboards have the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason."


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2002)

Enough, guys.

Psionicist, you didn't break any rules per se; you posted a funny picture that happened to trigger a political outcry. You never mentioned politics; in my opinion, it's not your fault that the thread degraded. Nemmerle caught it just before it _really_ got messy, thank goodness.

However, it's generally a bad idea to post OT pictures/jokes about political figures. They're too likely to inadvertently offend someone, because some people are always very thin-skinned about such things. 

So, no real harm done, but keep it in mind for the future.  Fair enough?

- Piratecat


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 15, 2002)

Man, PCat, if you were an element, you'd be water, because you're cool.


----------



## Mark (Feb 15, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Man, PCat, if you were an element, you'd be water, because you're cool.   *




...and he goes with the flow...


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 15, 2002)

Bah, of course I know of "No politics" - more or less. I know that political discussions aren't alloved. 

I felt kinda guilty of something when *I* got that e-mail, ehum.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 15, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Man, PCat, if you were an element, you'd be water, because you're cool.   *





			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *...and he goes with the flow...*



And he freezes at 0 degrees celcius?


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 15, 2002)

I have Piratecat all over myself! Where are my towel


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 15, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *And he freezes at 0 degrees celcius?  *



Umm...
Chop'em up for a salad.
Plumps when you cook 'em...
Wait, what are we talking about again???


----------

